# Great experience with Beretta customer service



## Bigdog357 (Jan 24, 2015)

I recently purchased a used 92FS from a gun show, took it to the range and on the third shot the pin that goes thru the trigger popped out, round didn't eject. After messing with the slide a bit the hair pin spring under the grip fell out on the floor, needless to say my day at the range with the 92 was over. I sent it back to Beretta with a letter stating that I had just bought it used and what had happened. Ten days later I received the pistol back with a letter stating that they had went completely thru the pistol and had replaced several parts, oiled and test fired the weapon all at no charge, even sent it back in a hard Beretta pistol case. Now that's what I call excellent customer service, I have got to say I would not hesitate to purchase another Beretta product. I also have a twenty year old A390 shotgun that I love.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

That's good to know. I had a similar experience with S&W years ago, with one of their revolvers.


----------



## renny2 (Jan 24, 2015)

Had a little different experience. Bought a new Pico. Like the pistol, but wanted the .32acp barrel called about getting one and was given a phone number to Brownells. Brownells said they have difficult time getting any parts for Beretta.


----------

